# The Silmarillion Ilustrated Editon



## morello13 (Dec 26, 2002)

I got the sil illustrated editon for christmas, i went through the book loking for pictuures and it turns out the only ilustration is on the cover, i wouldnt have gotten it if i had known there were no pictures, false advertising!
anybody elese have this edition of the book?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 26, 2002)

You must be really disappointed. Tolkien-inspired art is the best. There is a book of Tolkien art; it's advertised on a website where you can look at several great Tolkien-inspired paintings too: www.tlotr.com/tolkien_art/alan_lee.php
There's also the Guild of Artists on this forum.

I bought a beautiful illustrated edition of The Hobbit for my 8 year old for Christmas; I noticed that the illustrations from it are on the above website too.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm sorry you were disappointed by the book.But it is probably because of another good aim.A book without pictures will stimulate you mind,you will imagine all characters,deeds,tragedies in your own way.And human's imagination is great,especially when you read The Silmarillion


----------



## morello13 (Dec 27, 2002)

i geuss i should be more imaginative but i am really interested in the landscapes sometimes its a bit conufusing, the illustrations are helpful
i have read it once and i thohgt it would be great to see gondolin, thangorodrim, eithel siriom, menegroth, and naragothrond, and that place where turin, nienor, glauring, and morwen died


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 28, 2002)

Can you read maps, morello? There is an excellent atlas of middle earth available, which might help you imagine the landscapes for yourself by providing the topographical information you need. I know that even some of the maps are guesswork to some extent (Tolkien's descriptions weren't exhaustive, and are sometimes contradictory, the Sil being an unfinished work).


----------

